# New user



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi this is my first visit to the forum and thanks to Jamo 08 for pointing me in the right direction. :-*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi JJ, Welcome to the Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

Does the info keyed to the garage update straight away. I have keyed my car details but nothing showing yet.......help please :-*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Not used the garage option so sorry can't help


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

Eventually managed to get car onto garage site - a little help was needed (hate to admit it was from hubby !!!). Not the best photo but will get some better ones on there soon :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

:lol: Welcome to the forum at last JJ


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Jamo, up early this morning I see !!!!

Yes forum is great and some great advice on here as well. Not happy with the photo of the car at the mo, hope it will be nice the weekend to get some good shots


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

JJ TT said:


> Hi Jamo, up early this morning I see !!!!
> 
> Oh yes had to get my fix after not logging on yesterday :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to TTF....


----------

